

Ask HN: Review my project - An automated cable sizing tool - vitaminj
http://www.cablesizer.com

======
vitaminj
I'm an electrical engineer (power systems) by background and this is my little
project - an automated cable sizing tool to IEC standards. A little background
to how it was conceived:

Over the years in the design consulting / engineering industry, I noticed that
cable sizing was either done by hand (tedious) or by integrated power systems
packages (overkill). Cable sizing is a pretty well defined task with all the
requirements set out in international standards (e.g. IEC, NEC, BS, etc), so
there's really no reason why it should be done manually. And yet there aren't
many standalone tools to do it. So I wanted to make a simple tool that was
also completely transparent - all the information is there for you to check
the outputs yourself against the standards should you desire.

I'd like some feedback on how useful this is and whether or not its clear
enough to non EE's. Thanks!

